# Pound as a reverse proxy



## brigzzy (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I am trying to access some virtual appliances from my website, and I am not too sure how to go about it.  I think what I want is a reverse proxy, but I may be mistaken.  Here is my setup:

Internet --> 

bsdnode1, serving BIND, and running a Pound reverse proxy.  IP 10.0.0.220.  Port 80 forwarded here at the router, and it redirects port 80 requests to: --> 

bsdnode2 (Running a default Apache install for now.  IP 10.0.0.221)

What I would like is to be able to configure Pound to redirect certain URLs to different servers.  For instance, I have a VM appliance that runs on 10.0.0.5, with a web interface on port 80.  I would like to be able to go to mydomain.com/appliance, and have the reverse proxy redirect that url to 10.0.0.5.  Is this possible?  Is this done with Pound, or would it be possible to just do it with BIND?  Sorry if this is a really silly question, I'm a bit of a newbie with network configurations like this.

Thanks for reading 

Brigzzy


----------



## brigzzy (Jun 18, 2012)

I actually figured out a working solution (Although if someone has a better one, I am all ears!)

I added an entry to my bind zone file as follows:


```
bsdnode3     IN     A     (My external IP here)
```

And an entry to the pound config file like this:


```
Service
        HeadRequire "(Host: bsdnode3.mydomain.com)"
        Backend
                Address 10.0.0.222
                Port 80
        End
End
```

After the DNS changes kick in, the URL bsdnode3.mydomain.com now connects to the IP 10.0.0.222 on port 80!

It feels like a bit of a kludge though, so if someone has a different suggestion I'm all ears 

Thanks,

Brigzzy


----------



## da1 (Jun 18, 2012)

You can use 
	
	



```
HeadRequire   ".*whatever.me.*"
Url     "/something/else/here/.*"
```

- OR -

Have a look at net/haproxy. We use haproxy for 80 and Pound for 443.


----------



## brigzzy (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I'll look into it!

Just out of curiosity, is there a particular advantage to using a different proxy for http and https?


----------

